

The Wisdom of Crowds: Using Ensembles for Machine Learning - rudyl313
http://blog.factual.com/the-wisdom-of-crowds

======
dave_sullivan
Ensemble learning is indeed a powerful tool--more than just the sum of its
parts.

This is a cool ranking that lists various learning algos and how they do on
MNIST (which may or my not be a good benchmark for what you're doing). Links
to the corresponding papers are provided, including a few ensemble methods
(committees), which tend to perform rather well.
<http://yann.lecun.com/exdb/mnist/>

~~~
rudyl313
Very cool! Thanks for sharing that

------
jmount
Our group's review of a book on Ensemble Methods: [http://www.win-
vector.com/blog/2011/07/book-review-ensemble-...](http://www.win-
vector.com/blog/2011/07/book-review-ensemble-methods-in-data-mining-seni-
elder/)

------
rockmeamedee
I found this very cool! I clicked on the article thinking it would be about
crowdsourcing, but it's actually about a cool machine learning technique I
didn't know about. Plus, it was very well explained. Thanks for writing it!

------
b0b0b0b
The title was groan inducing, but the article has introduced me to rotation
forests. Thanks!

